# wader preference



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Do you guys prefer hip waders over the chest waders in the kayak? I need a new pair anyways, wanted to get some input on pros and cons before purchasing. I was also thinking of using Croc's for wading boots, any of you do this? Also, any reccomendations on a good dry top that won't break the bank? I know this was recently discussed, but i'd like to get some local feedback on preparing for fall and winter on the bay and oceanfront.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Definitely go with chest waders. With hip waders all it takes is one little wave or splash and you'll wish you had gone with chest-high.

I have a pair of hodgman lightweight breathables and love them. I think they were like $80. Nice and light. Check out the flats boot that BPS sells under their worldwide sportsman brand name for $20. Get a couple sizes bigger than usual and they should fit over stockingfoot waders.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Chest waders for sure. I have a set of Pro-Line breathables, and they have served very well. Leave the neoprene/rubber boot models OUT of the equation.

I like the idea of Crocs for wading shoes, but they will NOT offer much protection against shells, or anything else that might stab you in the foot.

For launch/recovery and "in the yak" use with bootie type waders, they should work very well.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Waders*

I have a set of Hogeman chest waders with the rubber boots. I kinda wish I got the bootie type.
My toes freeze in those rubber boots. Mayby if I would have given it some fore thought, I would have got the larger size boots, so I could put some thicker socks on. 

A good set of chest waders along with a dry top or semi dry top is a safe, and cheap way to get out on the water when the cold air sets in.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Chest waders for sure. I have a set of Pro-Line breathables, and they have served very well. Leave the neoprene/rubber boot models OUT of the equation.
> 
> I like the idea of Crocs for wading shoes, but they will NOT offer much protection against shells, or anything else that might stab you in the foot.
> 
> For launch/recovery and "in the yak" use with bootie type waders, they should work very well.


yeah..crocs are responsible for me having to get 8 stitches  



Jesse


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

so uh.. what happens when yah get to the 1st island and yah gotta take a leak?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Rockstar said:


> so uh.. what happens when yah get to the 1st island and yah gotta take a leak?



It's a trade secret, kinda like race car drivers and astronauts................LMAO


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

So either I am missing something here, or you're telling me you piss in your waders?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> So either I am missing something here, or you're telling me you piss in your waders?


Either that or the precise placement of one of those plastic electrical ties


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Chest waders for sure. I have a set of Pro-Line breathables, and they have served very well. Leave the neoprene/rubber boot models OUT of the equation.


Ok ... dumb question #1 ... why leave them out of the equation? Is it to keep from filling up with water ? I assume that is it but man I need to stay warm if I am going out in a yak up here in October / November.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I wade out in my crocs, but sand and shells get in there all the time, which makes them a little uncomfortable. This is only during the summer time, as I don't wear waders when it's hot.

When I get in my yak, I usually take my shoes off.

As far as relieving yourself on the yak, that's what the mirage drive is for. Hopefully you don't get a floater! :--|


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Ok ... dumb question #1 ... why leave them out of the equation? Is it to keep from filling up with water ? I assume that is it but man I need to stay warm if I am going out in a yak up here in October / November.


There's absolutely NO reason to wear the BULK and WEIGHT of neoprene and rubber boot waders in a yak, when you can layer lighter clothing under the breathables. 

You'll stay plenty warm, and a helluva lot more comfortable/mobile..


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Railroader said:


> There's absolutely NO reason to wear the BULK and WEIGHT of neoprene and rubber boot waders in a yak, when you can layer lighter clothing under the breathables.
> 
> You'll stay plenty warm, and a helluva lot more comfortable/mobile..


All I have now is a neoprene chest wader. I hope Santa will bring me a pair of LL Bean breathables but we shall see. I was really wondering about the foot wear, I really want something waterproof on my feet ... when I heard crocs I was thinking ain't no way!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

BPS Flats Boots. $20.











I also have a bigger pair that fit over my stocking foot waders. Haven't tried them out on the yak yet but I don't see any reason why they wouldn't work.

Also, remember that the stocking feet on the waders are waterproof. The shoes just extra protection, not waterproofing.
.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I am gonna order some breathable... my neoprene Hodgemans are great in the cold surf, I just don't care for the big boots and swamp ass. I am gonna get me the cabelas breathables thttp://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21082-cat400017-cat350005&id=0011541830200a&navCount=8&podId=0011541&parentId=cat350005&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=QW&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat350005&hasJS=true and there flats wading boot from there as well. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...=index&indexId=cat20616&hasJS=true&hasJS=true
I will be purchasing the Kokatat Tropos semi-dry top as well.

I already have the breathable 'warm when wet' thermals... thicker than mysterio and much cheaper. I also got the water-resistant breathable balaclava (full face hat thing) from under armor. Will this be sufficient for taking a dip in the chilly water?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

if you fall in with waders, dont they fill up with water, thus making you cold and harder to get back in the boat?? thus pointless? maybe my waders are some old cheap ones but i dont see protection other than the occasional splash...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Cold yes. Fill up with water yes. But for the 99% of the time that you are not gonna dunk and are yakkin' in cold weather, I'll take it and get splashed then not have em . . . IMHO.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> if you fall in with waders, dont they fill up with water, thus making you cold and harder to get back in the boat?? thus pointless? maybe my waders are some old cheap ones but i dont see protection other than the occasional splash...


Not if you make sure to use the chest belt and keep it snug. Breathables "suck to" your body with outside water pressure. It would take a long time for them to fill up. The breathables are also a lot easier to get out of, should you have to.

The story of waders "filling with water and sinking you" is bulls hit. Panic and lack of knowledge is what drowns wader victims.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> so uh.. what happens when yah get to the 1st island and yah gotta take a leak?


Firespyder can tell you a little something about that I think


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

The water in your waders weighs just as much as the water outside of them... why would you sink? 

Respect mother nature, choose your days wisely, and prepare for the worst.


----------

